# brown when wipe



## kitten2

hi ladies,

last night I noticed some light brown on the tissue when I wiped. It wasn't much but I was a little worried. Then this morning I had some more - it was still very little and I had it only after I went the the toilet (after bearing down) It was pale brown. I took a pic but not sure if that's tmi? I'm so worried, last time I mc it started out as not much then got worse and worse. I don't have any cramping but I do have a bit of an achy back. I have a GP appointment at 10am, I just had to see someone about it. I'm worried that I'll mc again and I'm going back and forth to the toilet ebery 5mins and am almost too scared to look. Anyone else have this and go on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## hannahR

Yes i had this with my daughter and i had brown discharge for about 3 days and all was ok. Good luck at the docs and stay positive. Hugs xx


----------



## Alias

I'm 11 weeks now, and I had that at about 5/6 weeks, for a whole week. It was worrying, but a quick scan showed baby was fine, and another scan this weekend showed the same!


----------



## kitten2

Alias said:


> I'm 11 weeks now, and I had that at about 5/6 weeks, for a whole week. It was worrying, but a quick scan showed baby was fine, and another scan this weekend showed the same!

How many weeks were you when you has a scan? I'm assuming it was a vaginal scan? And what could they see?

Thanks for replying xx


----------



## Alias

Kitten, I had the spotting from about 5 weeks, 5 days and on for a week after that. I finally gave in to the worrying and went to the hospital at about 6 weeks 4 days, and they did a regular ultrasound scan. Baby was only a little blip with a heartbeat, but it was enough to reassure me! The next day I had some bleeding, and then I haven't had any since. Mine was mainly brown, with a few spots of red on the first or second day.

I booked a private scan for 11 weeks (well I was a day out, it was 10 weeks 6 days) since my hospital only does scans at 20 weeks unless required before that. It was great to get a chance to see baby properly, and to have something to show the in laws when we told them!


----------



## kitten2

Thank you. By my LMP I'm now 6 weeks but I ovulated later that CD14 so I'm not exactly sure of my dates either. I can't believe you could see a heartbeat through an ultrasound at 6+4 that's amazing! Glad everything turned out well for you, and thank you so much for replying. I'm just so worried after last time. At least I have an appointment today and will see what the Dr says.


----------



## Martz

Hope everything goes well for you at doctors xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

I had the same spotting with my youngest daughter and she is now a very healthy 16 month old little lady :hugs: hope everything goes ok for u at drs apt xxx


----------



## kitten2

Thank you. :hugs:

I have just got back from appointment. Doctor asked me if I'd had any cramping (No, just an achy back but have had this for a few weeks) She felt my tummy and asked if there was any pain (no). Then based on my history and LMP date she was able to book me into the early pregnancy unit tomorrow morning for an early scan and some blood tests (I had beta HCGs with mc in May and they were a good indication that things were not progressing properly). I have checked about 5 times since the brown discharge this morning and have had nothing since.

I feel a bit better now, at least I have an appointment tomorrow. I'm just concerned it'll be too early to see anything and then I'll be more worried that there was nothing to see. As I ov'd either CD17 or 20, not CD14 so even though I'm 'almost 6 weeks' I'm actually a few days behind this. Doctor said that didn't matter though, and if they can't see anything they'll schedule another appt in a week or so.

And I popped in to see OH in work and had a big hug, that made me feel better too :hugs:

Thanks for all the replies, it's such a worry, but so reassuring that other women had this and were fine. FX'd xx


----------



## kitten2

No more brown discharge which is good (although I've only been for a wee and this morning when I noticed it, was after 'pushing' - sorry tmi!), but I'm so nervous about tomorrow's appointment. My concern is that I'll be more worried beause it'll probably be too early to see a HB?


----------



## kitten2

ok, help!

I just tried to poo but after pushing I noticed about a teaspoon of brown/redish blood on the tissue. I'm devastated. Last time it got heavier and heavier and hcg monitoring confirmed mc after about a week - it was the longest, worst week of my life. There's nothing I can do now, except wait it out, with a slight glimmer of hope that it may turn out to be nothing, but I don't feel very hopeful.

And now I'm too scared to poo, it'll just have to stay in there for now! (sorry)

Ok, anyone with a similar story and a happy ending, please give me some hope xx


----------



## kitten2

Scan at 8.45am. Hardly slept at all last night. No brown or blood when I wee, but if I try to push there is some bloody discharge. Please keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## kitten2

So the scan went as well as could be expected. It was an internal scan and there was a yolk sac but no fetal pole or HB yet. That's as expected for my dates as even though I'm 6 weeks on LMP, I ov'd later in my cycle than cd14. Apparently it's unusual to see HB or FP before 6 weeks. They could see nothing that was causing any bleeding, and my ovaries and tubes were fine. They have booked me in again for another scan in 2 weeks time, hopefully when we'll be able to see the FP and heartbeat.

Fingers crossed there won't be much more bleeding now, and I'll have some good news in 2 weeks!

Also, can anyone tell me how to update the title to this thread? I can't seem to do it!:flower:


----------



## gogypie

That is great news!! I'll keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kitten2

:flower:thank you gogypie!


----------



## ginger863

i also had something similar to this during my 5th week. I had Brown when i wiped, it got worse for a few days then started to get lighter again and stopeed completely after about 6 days. I didnt go to my doctor, i did phone though and was told it was quite common around that time and can be caused by various things like the baby burrowing in, a little bit of extra lining that had come away or even jsut some old blood being moved after sex. I had an early scan at 8 weeks and baby was perfect. I wont tell you not to worry as i know i did but some bleeding/spotting is very common in early pregnancy and doesnt always mean the worst. There are lots of threads on this site of woman having this and going on to have healthy pregnancies. I hop that everything settles down and your next scan shows a nice healthy bean!


----------



## kitten2

:flower:thank you so much ginger, it is so hard not to worry, especially since I've mc before, but I do feel reassured when I hear of other women who had the same thing. They were very positive at the early pregnancy unit too, and that was comforting. Feeling like you're alone is awful, so it's great that BnB can be such a source of support. Thanks again, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## kitten2

I need some PMA and reassurance. I still have 9 days until my next scan and the brown stuff keeps coming. Not more or less but it's still there. I'm starting to get really worried even though I know it's common, this seems to just be going on and on. I really thought it would have stopped by now. Is there anyone out there who can offer some support, someone maybe who had this for a while and things were fine? It has been a week today since it started, I can't help thinking the worst.

And my nausea has kicked in and I'm back to work today...don't know how I'm going to cope! xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Oh hunny the fact nausea has kicked in is a great sign, i had brown bleeding with my youngest and everything was ok. Please try not to worry :hugs: xxx


----------



## kitten2

Thank you so so much hayley, all the hormones are making me so emotional as well, just feel like I'm going to burst into tears. Got through today at work, and I'm on a training course tomorrow so that should be a bit easier. Have totally lost my appetite though and have been queasy and sicky in waves all day, so I guess that is a good sign. Thanks again for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## kitten2

Also Hayley, did you ever find out what was causing the brown spotting? And how long did it last? x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

kitten2 said:


> Also Hayley, did you ever find out what was causing the brown spotting? And how long did it last? x

Never found a reason for it but after looking on here and speaking to my mw i found out it was very common in early pregnancy. Lasted about 5/6 days i think. Was only ever there when i wiped after doing a wee. Strange thing tho is it only happened in pregnancy number 4 and not with my 3 eldest. So far hasnt happened this time either. Really keeping my fingers crossed for u hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## gem_

Hi Kitten2,

I know how you must feel. I miscarried in June and have had 3 bleeds this pregnancy - one at 7 weeks, one at 7 and a half and one at 10 weeks. I assumed I was miscarrying again at first. However I had my 12 week scan today and everything is fine. They can't see any cause for the bleeding.

I had brown discharge/bleeding on my first pregnancy with my son around 20 weeks. It continued till around 30 weeks. He is now a healthy 2 year old. I don't want to get your hopes up too much but I was told that brown bleeding was from old blood and not as worrying as red bleeding. My brown bleeding in my first pregnancy was caused by an erosion on my cervix which isn't harmful and usually heals by itself after the pregnancy. I also had swabs taken to rule out infection. Have you been examined and had these causes ruled out? I've been told that my bleeding this pregnancy may be due to another erosion on my cervix as the hormones in pregnancy make you susceptible to it. If I get further bleeding I have to go back to the hospital for an internal examination and swabs. 

Hope this helps and your bleeding settles soon x


----------



## minimoo90

hey
i had the same the other week, went on for about 3 days..i was soo scared as i read up others stories saying it happend when they had a mc. but it's stopped thankfully
but fingers crossed, and good luck at dr x


----------



## oobabylocaoo

Try not to worry to much. I too had a miscarriage and recently same thing happened to me. i had an ultrasound and everything looked great. 
:hugs:


----------



## kitten2

gem I have read about cervical erosion as one of the possible causes. She didn't check my cervix at the scan, but I'll ask her next week about it. I had also read it could just be implantation bleeding even at 6 weeks, as the embryo continues to burrow deep down for quite a while. Also it could be caused by the growing placenta and villi (?) connecting with my blood supply. Or that the uterus is getting rid of any old blood to make itself healthy for the pregnancy. I've been driving myself crazy trying to find out possible causes. The good thing is that this is totally different to when I mc last time. It hasn't developed into anything heavier in the last week, and I don't have any discomfort in my abdomen. Last time I had this horrible dragging feeling from even before I did the test, and I started bleeding the following day. I phoned the EPU again today and she offered me an earlier scan, but I said I know deep down it's best to wait the full 2 weeks, that way I should see a HB if everything is ok. If I go this week, there is still a chance there won't be a HB even if ther's nothing wrong. So rather than torture myself I kept the date the same. It's going to be a long wait, but I have to stay positive. Thank you all for your replies xx


----------



## kitten2

oobabylocaoo - can you tell me a bit more about your spotting? colour? duration? when did you get it? thanks x


----------



## ellahstruts

yes i had that and it wet onto ful blown bleeding, and i am nearly 14 weeks now and all is ok. is it around th time your period should be due??


----------



## britt1986

Hi Kitten2,

I had brown spotting for about 2 weeks with my son when I was 6 weeks pregnant. My Dr said it was inplantation bleeding, which is very normal from about 5 weeks to 8 weeks gestation and sometimes even further along. I had a previous miscarriage before him at 6 1/2 weeks and when I got the bleeding this time around I was so scared. I do understand how you feel. There is nothing what so ever to worry about with brown blood. It is old blood and is very common in the first trimester. As long as you are not cramping really bad and there is not bright red blood then all is ok. I know it is easier said than done, but try not to worry. Everything will be ok. I know it seems like forever until your next scan, but hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Shady_R

Thats great that your Dr got you in for a scan. Fingers crossed that you will see something tomorrow, although it possibly could be too early, just try noy yo let it get you down, like the Dr said, they will get you back for another scan......Good luck hun.....xx


----------



## oobabylocaoo

It wasn't very much, when I wiped, this was on Thurs, It was just dark brown and seen it 2x but Thank God went away. When I had my M/C when I wiped it was brown as well but then turned to light red.


----------



## kitten2

thank you so much Britt, that's what I need to hear. My period would have been due 22nd/23rd October and bleeding started on 26th, so I guess it is around the same time, although period only lasts 4/5 days so would have finished by now.Based on LMP I am 6+6 today but I know I ovd later and my cycle would have been 34days, so I have changed my ticker accordingly, and I'm going by that date.
Shady - I decided not to go for an earlier scan but rather wait it out, incase it was still too early, and I think at 6+1 it's likely that I still wouldn't have seen anything and been more worried.
Britt :hugs::hugs: thanks again for you reply, actually gave me a tear in my eye (that's not hard to do at the moment!) xx


----------



## kitten2

I might be getting a bit ahead of myself here, but I had very light brown discharge this morning after a bowel movement (more like a peachy colour) and nothing all day. I tried to push a bit more out just now and again all there was was this pale peach coloured discharge. It seems to be stopping....Fxd xx


----------



## AP

i had this for 4 weeks, exactly what you're talking about! All was well!


----------



## kitten2

Thank you sb, it so reassuring hearing other people who have had this. Did you find out what was causing it?x


----------

